# LED ZEPPELIN - Page & Plant



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

I finished work on the Led Zeppelin-Page & Plant kit sculpted by Jeff Yagher. The sculpt shows Jimmy Page and Robert Plant during the 1974-75 tour. I spent a lot of time looking for good reference so the end result would be pretty authentic. This is one of my all-time favorites from Jeff Yagher!!

- Denis


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Well, very cool. You can't go wrong with the mighty Zep. But I think Yagher totally missed the mark on their facial likenesses, bodily proportions and hair. Outfits are spot on, and your paint job is stellar, but other than that this doesn't physically resemble Plant and Page at all. NECA did a much better sculpt on their Jimmy Page figure years ago…yeah, the face is off on this too, but I think NECA captured Page's wirey/lanky frame much better than Yagher:










This figure captures Page really well also:


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Great work Denis. An all around great paint up and you really hit the mark on the sunburst on the Les Paul. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> Well, very cool. You can't go wrong with the mighty Zep. But I think Yagher totally missed the mark on their facial likenesses, bodily proportions and hair. Outfits are spot on, and your paint job is stellar, but other than that this doesn't physically resemble Plant and Page at all. NECA did a much better sculpt on their Jimmy Page figure years ago…yeah, the face is off on this too, but I think NECA captured Page's wirey/lanky frame much better than Yagher:


Thank-you for the compliment!! I agree the likeness of the sculpts is not perfect. So, I'll just add in my two cents.... I much prefer a kit that I can build and paint to any prepainted statue(although the likenesses are very nice!) and having built and painted many sculpts by Jeff Yagher (and still feeling he is one of the best sculptors this hobby has ever seen!!) I am very thankful that I could find this kit and have the true pleasure of creating my own rendition of a very hard to find and classic model of one of the greatest rock bands ever! :thumbsup:



Spockr said:


> Great work Denis. An all around great paint up and you really hit the mark on the sunburst on the Les Paul. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thank-you, Matt... this kit was really a true pleasure to build and paint!!

- Denis


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice work Denis!!! I agree - I'd rather paint a figure than buy a pre-paint!
Steve


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

scooke123 said:


> ...I agree - I'd rather paint a figure than buy a pre-paint..


LOL, well I am not only a monster model builder, but I am also a huge toy collector as well…so I have an excuse.


My toys:
http://www.bobbysmonstermodels.com/toy_asylum2.html


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

I saw Zep in Greensboro, NC on that very tour. It was a notoriously bad show for several reasons but at least I got to see them. Cool stuff!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

As popular as they were their live shows didn't live up to the hype - at least their last 2 tours were that I got to see. At least I can say I saw them live!


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

scooke123 said:


> As popular as they were their live shows didn't live up to the hype - at least their last 2 tours were that I got to see. At least I can say I saw them live!


I remember when they came around in 1977. Unfortunately, I was only 14 and could not get anyone to take me to see them. An older girl up the street from me went and saw them in the spring of 1977, at the Capital Centre arena outside of DC…they sold out 4 nights in a row there. I remember commemorating it for her by drawing a concert poster, with the dates, and the Swan Song logo. She told me they didn't sound very good, and my sister's boyfriend went and he also said they sounded bad, but that everyone was just in awe over seeing them live. From what I've read, Jimmy Page got into heroin after the Houses of the Holy album in 1973…so all of their future tours would be affected by his drug addiction and erratic performances….coupled with Bonham's heavy drinking….recipes for bad shows, period. And by the 1977 tour, Page was so frail from his addiction…he looks anorexic in most of the pics from this era.

The upside is I did get to see the Page and Plant tour back in 1998 (or was it 1999?), and they were cleaned up and sounded awesome…..playing some new stuff, and songs off of ONLY the first four Zep LP's.


----------

